# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» запускает акцию «Рекордный Интернет» для новых и существующих абонентов

## ByFly

*byfly* запускает акцию Рекордный Интернет. Воспользоваться акцией могут существующие абоненты, подключенные по технологии PON, при смене тарифного плана с повышением скорости, а также новые абоненты, имеющие возможность подключения по технологии PON.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

